#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Lion King in Circustheater Scheveningen

## MarkRombouts

Ik ben gisteren naar Lion King de musical geweest in het circustheater in Scheveningen.

Echt een hele leuk show met geweldige kostuums, muziek, dans, belichting en special effects moet ik zeggen. Ik heb er echt van genoten.

Maar...

Ik vond het geluid toch behoorlijk tegenvallen. Het orkest en de koren waren echt prima te horen en dat klonk ook allemaal zoals je mag verwachten op een dergelijke productie.

Maar de solisten, daar ging het toch mis volgens mij. Tijdens de dialogen ging het allemaal nog wel, dan kon je redelijk horen wat er gezegd werd, maar tijdens de nummers. De zang bij de verschillende nummers was totaal niet te volgen, niet te verstaan. Ik vond dit persoonlijk een behoorlijke tegenvaller.

Zijn er hier meer mensen al geweest en hebben jullie dezelfde ervaring, of lag het toch aan de avond of de plaats waar ik zat in het theater ???

----------


## Martijn Tacken

Hoi Mark,

Ik had exact dezelfde ervaring bij de Lion King, nu ongeveer een jaar geleden. Dat was de eerste keer dat ik 2e rang had geboekt bij een musical, normaal proberen we altijd 1e rang te zitten omdat we ten volle van een show willen genieten.
Daardoor zaten we net onder het balkon. Vond het een behoorlijke afknapper.


Martijn

----------


## Jasper Ravesteijn

Uuuhhmmm,
Das vreemd. Zou goed moeten zijn met een geluidsontwerp van Tony Meola, Sennheiser mic's, CADAC F.O.H. en luidsprekers van EAW en Meyer Sound. 
Wordt wel heel nieuwsgierig eens wat kaartjes te kopen.
Groet.

----------


## MarkRombouts

@ Martijn: Wij zaten niet onder het balkon, maar toch geen goed geluid. Ik denk ook niet dat het echt aan de plaats waar we zaten lag, want de muziek en dialogen zonder muziek waren echt prima te horen.

----------


## ljlarzzzie

Het geluidsontwerp zal bij deze ontwerper (en das beslist geen klein mannetje) zo zijn dat iedereen in het theater optimaal kan " genieten" van het geluid en alles optimaal kan horen/beleven. Toch vreemd dat de (zang)dialogen zo slecht te horen zijn! Ik ben bij de try-outs geweest van deze musical en toen had ik daar helemaal geen last van (2e rang).
Over twee weken ga ik nog eens, dan 4e rang... Ben benieuwd...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Altijd maar weer een gok hoeveel er van een voorstelling overblijft wanneer deze allang draait. Een aantal factoren spelen daarbij een rol denk ik: 
- Welke technicus voert de voorstelling uit: dat is nooit 3 jaar dezelfde, dus zal er ongetwijfeld verschil zitten in de mixen. In theorie kun je de perfecte standen in je tafel laten staan en de rest van de voorstellingen alleen nog doordrukken, maar we weten allemaal dat dat in de praktijk niet werkt (andere toneelspelers, andere muzikanten, etc.) 
- Hoe gemotiveerd is die technicus... je mag aannemen "zeer", maar iedereen heeft wel eens een slechte dag, hoe goed je ook bent. Dan zet je toch een lekkere sound neer maar kun je steekjes laten vallen.
- Hoe vaak heeft de technicus de voorstelling gedraaid? De eerste keer ben je vol van zenuwen waardoor je foutjes kunt maken (hoeft niet), de keren daarna gaat het meestal lekker en zodra een voorstelling je begint te vervelen ga je weer sneller foutjes maken. Dat hoeft niet te zijn door onoplettendheid ofzo, maar wanneer je alle teksten uit je hoofd kent heb je denk ik sneller het idee dat het prima te verstaan is, terwijl dat misschien voor nieuwe bezoekers tegenvalt. 

Al met al kan er nogal wat misgaan dus, ben benieuwd hoe het dan op de 4e rang gaat zijn. Heb 'm overigens nog niet gezien, ondanks alle lovende woorden die ik rond me heen hoor... toch maar eens kaarten scoren dus  :Smile: . Is er overigens iemand naar Dralion (Cique du Soleil) geweest in Rotterdam?

----------


## AJB

Er wordt met meerdere foh-mixers gewerkt, en uiteraard is de sfeer, de mood, de cast etc. nogal van invloed op de eindsound. Standaard presets zijn leuk, maar als de artiest ineens zachter, harder, mooier, scherper o.i.d. zingt...tsjah; moet je toch bijwerken...

----------


## Caspar

Ik was er de 31e en zat op rij 19 in het midden, dat vind ik toch wel een gemiddelde plek waar ik het goed zou moeten kunnen horen. Wat Mark zegt viel mij ook op. Wat mij betreft had het totaal een tikje harder gemogen, vooral bij de wat meer heftige en spannende muziek. En de solo's waren echt ronduit slecht te verstaan. Ik heb de show ook in Londen gezien en dat maakt echt indruk terwijl ik echt niet op een goede plek zat daar. Stevig, goed te verstaan en zo strak als sde cd opname die ik heb.

----------


## AJB

Jaja, neuzelen blijft leuk he...

De 3de lamp aan de linkerkant op trek 4 had van mij ietsie blauwer gemogen... En het decorwandje van net wat dikker triplex... Ook had ik de kostuums graag iets strakker gezien (met name bij de dames)..

...[xx(]

Laten we even bedenken dat een show "beleefd" moet worden in de zaal, en als je je gewoon openstelt voor een avond genieten, denk ik dat de Lion King een superervaring is. Etteren over technische details moet geen obsessie worden he, overal vind je wel wat...

----------


## joe

> citaat:Jaja, neuzelen blijft leuk he...



Jep  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



Tja, ik weet ook niet wat er is gebeurt waardoor het minder te verstaan was. Ik heb een aantal keer geluid gedaan op die set (niet tijdens de musical) maar heb nog nooit echte problemen gehad met de spreiding en verstaanbaarheid. 
Ik had zelfs het idee dat de klank iets beter was dan bij aida. Ook al had je daar wel een AB systeem voor spraak zodat je wat leukere dingen kon doen met microfoons die dicht bij elkaar stonden.


Gr,
Marco

----------


## Jasper Ravesteijn

Misschien een zijweg, maar toch.
Dit onderwerp zo volgend....

Zijn jullie audio-collega's in staat om bijvoorbeeld een musical te bezoeken en dan gewoon te genieten ? Ik betrap me erop dat ik continu met gespitse oren alleen maar de geluidsreproduktie zit te beoordelen.

En dan word ik eigenlijk bijzonder moe van mezelf !
Ligt het aan mij of ervaren jullie dat ook.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Jasper,
(lomg time no speak....) 

kaart jij hier niet gewoon een onderwerp aan dat zo ongeveer 99% van de entertainmenttechneuten aangaat?
we hebben toch allemaal wel enig vorm van vakidiotie die neigt om 
eerst de technische en dan pas de artistieke kant te horen, zien, voelen enz.
(maar goed dat er nog geen olfactorische theatertechnische disciplines zijn, 
want dan hoeven we het ruiken nog niet in dat rijtje op te nemen.)
Maar doe je met deze vraag niet de kritische houding tekort 
- als het geluid - of wat dan ook niet goed is 
(wel eens een avondje bios geprobeerd met een onscherp geprojecteerde film?),
zit je toch als techneut minder lekker in je stoel,
juist als je ernaar uitziet om eens een keer lekker uit te gaan zomnder zelf aan het werk te zijn.

hoe is ie verder?

----------


## Jasper Ravesteijn

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Hallo Jasper,
> (lomg time no speak....) 
> 
> kaart jij hier niet gewoon een onderwerp aan dat zo ongeveer 99% van de entertainmenttechneuten aangaat?
> we hebben toch allemaal wel enig vorm van vakidiotie die neigt om 
> eerst de technische en dan pas de artistieke kant te horen, zien, voelen enz.
> (maar goed dat er nog geen olfactorische theatertechnische disciplines zijn, 
> ...

----------


## ljlarzzzie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Is er overigens iemand naar Dralion (Cique du Soleil) geweest in Rotterdam?



Yep, backstage rondleiding gehad (met nadruk op licht/geluid/rigging), van de lichttechnicus van de show.
Dus als je dr is wat van wilt weten, stuur maar 'n mailtje (ik lees niet dagelijks het forum!)

----------


## Martijn Tacken

Neuzelen daar doe ik niet aan, ik maak zelf ook wel eens een klein foutje in het theater, micje net te laat aan of instartje wat te hard of zacht. Hier was de leadzang inderdaad STRUCTUREEL de hele avond nagenoeg onverstaanbaar, terwijl er wel een kwalitatief zeer goede mix stond van ensemble en orkest. Dan kunnen er inderdaad allerlei factoren zijn WAAROM de presets van je Digitale tafel niet meer kloppen, maar je zit er als FOH man dan om die dingen te ondervangen. Anders hadden ze de tafel ook wel op een clock-signaal kunnen hangen zonder techneut. Ik beweer ook zeker niet dat het aan het ontwerp lag, eerder de menselijke factor. 

Even over die "beroeps-deformatie": Ja, tuurlijk ga je effe kijken wat er staat, hangt, ligt en zie/hoor je dingen waar je wat van leert of waarvan je zegt "dat had ik anders gedaan". Maar ik kan ook prima opgaan in een verhaal. Uitvoering van AIDA in Circustheater was super, Mama Mia in London ook helemaal te gek!

----------


## Koszmo

Ben begin augustus ook naar The Lion King geweest, en idd ik had excact dezelfde ervaring!

Het visuele aspect van deze musical was grandioos, maar het geluid van de solisten was een domper.

Ik zat loge, aan de rechterkant..

Gegroet,

Lars

----------


## Gast1401081

iets met een dolby-achtig probleem???
denk dat de mid-front niet alles raakt.

----------


## Martijn de Groot

Kijk nu zijn we op de goede weg, het is het circustheater, dat betekend dus een ronde zaal, zeker weten dat het mid-front niet alles raakt. Daarom hangt er ook een ontwerp dat rekening houdt met dit type zaal. Neemt niet weg dat het (soms) best niet aan de verwachtingen zal voldoen.
Wat nu zo jammer is, is dat er collega's van jullie achter de apparatuur zitten en (toevallig ken ik ze heel goed) best bereid zijn uit te leggen hoe een en ander werkt bij de Lion King en ook niet te beroerd zijn om te vertellen wat er niet klopt in het algemeen en die avond. Lijkt mij beter dan hier gaan zitten gokken wat mogelijk de problemen zouden kunnen zijn.
Martijn de Groot

----------


## MarkRombouts

Als jij ze kent, zou je dan zo vriendelijk willen zijn ze naar dit forum te verwijzen om meer duidelijkheid te brengen in deze situatie ??

----------


## Gast1401081

gezien de wereldberoemdheid in heel nederland en belgie van dit forum zullen de HH ( en DD?) techneuten vast wel willen reageren..........

----------


## moderator

Mwoah, als ik daar tech zou zijn en de reacties in dit onderwerp zou lezen: Never nooit reageren, wel alles uitprinten en mn kont ermee afvegen in geval ik ooit eens last zou krijgen van een ouderwetse vorm van broekhoest!

Immers: als je wat te vragen/klagen hebt dan hobbel je na afloop even langs de FOH, ken nog geen enkele techneut die niet even de moeite neemt om met een bezoeker te babbelen, zeker als blijkt dat het een vakgenoot is!
Waar ik wel een onbeschijvelijke hekel aan heb zijn jochies die menen mij te moeten vertellen hoe iets moet en wat nou de oorzaak is van iets dat hen is opgevallen.
Aan de andere kant is dat ook wel weer vermakelijk, is er weer eens wat te lachen in de foyer!

Kortom: als je serieus over een dergelijk onderwerp wenst te praten, zorg dan voor serieuze input!!!!

Wie de schoen paste trekke hem aan
 :Wink:

----------


## MarkRombouts

sorry hoor,

Maar je krijgt daar in het theater echt geen kans om met de mannen van de FOH te gaan praten. Ze zijn allang de zaal uit voordat je als toeschouwer ook maar in de buurt komt van de FOH positie in de zaal.

----------


## moderator

Ik heb echt geen zin in een sprintje na een duffe voorstelling, dus als ik het kan redden, dan kan jij het ook!
....Alleen geen id meer wie ik heb gesproken daar, maar het ging wel over het niet lekker doorkomen van de vocals. Was leuk gesprekje!

----------


## MarkRombouts

Nou ja, misschien had de FOH operator ook al door dat het niet echt lekker was gegaan die avond en is hij na de voorstelling snel vertrokken.

@ moderator: zou je wat meer kunnen vertellen over dat gesprek dat je hebt gehad ??

----------


## Martijn de Groot

tuurlijk zo gaat dat bij dat soort grote voorstelingen, doek dicht en wegwezen. die zenders vullen zichzelf met batterijen, de apparatuur schakelt zich vanzelf uit(of laten we 3 jaar lekker aanstaan). Geen idee op welke planeet jij je werk uitvoert Mark, maar hier op aarde gaat het toch gewoon iets anders. Degene die operator is kan nooit snel de zaal uit(al was het maar om de apparatuur die open en bloot in de zaal staat in de gaten te houden), moet een preset instellen voor de repetitie van de volgende dag en heeft daarna nog en gesprek met de resident director over de kwaliteit van die avond (technisch en artistiek). Lion King is om 22:50 afgelopen en de geluids operator gaat normaal rond 23:30 weg. Zo snel is dat dus allemaal niet. Misschien moest je er eens een telefoontje aan wagen om wat meer info bij die jongens los te krijgen of als je weer in het theater bent je melden bij de artisten in/uitgang of de receptionist(te) je in kontakt kan brengen.
Martijn de Groot

----------


## AJB

Martijn, was jij niet de lichtman van de Lion King ? En inmiddels in dienst bij Flash ?

grtz. Arvid

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik weet niet waarom er allemaal zo kortaf gereageerd wordt op mijn postings. Ik ben die avond na de voorstelling langs de FOH de zaal uitgelopen en toen was daar niemand aanwezig. Ik weet ook wel dat er na een voorstelling altijd nog voldoende werk is voor de technici, heb dat zelf ook al vaak genoeg meegemaakt. Dus je hoeft niet net te doen alsof ik van niets weet, dat lijkt me toch een beetje arrogant, als ik eerlijk ben.

Ik ben dit topic gestart om gewoon wat meer info te krijgen over hoe de techniek werkt op een dergelijke voorstelling dit toch al behoorlijk lang in het zelfde theater draait. Ik had een hoge verwachting van deze voorstelling en die is op bijna alle punten zeker waargemaakt. Behalve dan op dat ene al genoemde aspect.

Aangezien er niemand bij de FOH aanwezig was toen ik de zaal uit liep heb ik toen geen kans gehad hierover meer duidelijkheid te krijgen, vandaar dat ik die hier probeer te krijgen.

Als daar geen medewerking aan verleent kan worden door mensen die er meer van weten of te weten kunnen komen vind ik dat jammer.

----------


## Gast1401081

Voor zover ik weet ( en de laatste show die ik daar gezien heb was de phantom, met dank aan de heer Poort) heeft het circustheater een min of meer dolby-achtige opstelling. En als een cluster net iets anders getuned is dan een ander ivm fase en looptijdcorrecties ben je al gauw een stuk van je frequentiebereik kwijt. Ik heb het idee dat er dus op andere plaatsen andere sounds zijn. 
Ook speelt hier de zgn voorgeschreven apparatuur een rol, en de eerste voorstellingen worden gedaan door de originele bedenkers van de set. Als deze menen een iets andere smaak hebben dan wij ( en das beslist niet ondenkbaar!!) zit die setup vast in de tafel en randapperatuur. (vooral compressoren enzo, achter een verzegeld plaatje!)

Maar ik hou me aanbevolen voor een demo op een regenachtige augustus-middag.

----------


## Martijn de Groot

Korte reactie komt door vermoeidheid, want dat wordt je wel met dit zoort onderwerpen.
Het lijkt mij niet dat ik als (inderdaad)voormalig hoofd licht een voorstelling ga recenseren van een avond waar ik niet zelf bij ben geweest. Nogmaals voor informatie ga je naar de betreffende geluidstechnici en bespreek daar je bevindingen.
Het geluidsontwerp is niet door Tony Meola gemaakt maar door Steve C, Kennedy, grotendeels uitgevoerd door John Shivers. Het ontwerp is op geen enkele manier te vergelijken met the Phantom.
De reden waarom zoiets niet te bespreken valt, is omdat luisteren een subjectief ding is en afhankelijk van nogal wat parameters (apparatuur, plaats, spelers/zanges/orkest, technici, omgeving, conditie van je oren), er zullen diezefde avond mensen zijn geweest die het geluid geweldig vonden. Het enige wat je kan doen is je collegea opzoeken en daarmee praten.
Dat ik ze dan maar even naar dit forum moet verwijzen is niet de manier, met 6 tot 8 shows in de week en alle bijkomende repetities en onderhoud hebben ze iets anders aan hun hoofd dan forums afgraven naar eventuele onvolkomenheden in de show.
Martijn de Groot

----------


## moderator

En ik kan niets anders dan me volledig aansluiten bij deze wijze woorden en overcomplete reactie van Martijn over het waaro m van de zinloosheid van dit onderwerp.

slot door mod.
Heb je nog wat te reflecteren aangaande dit onderwerp, gaarne per mail!

----------

